# Yamato Pax 35



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2011)

...is a new addition to my fast growing collection.

A small Leica copy, simple shutter and mediocre lens, nevertheless being a collectible.

Until I take a picture of mine, here is an image from Google:

CLICK for Pax 35


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 4, 2011)

very nice! i love vintage anything


----------



## diser (Jan 4, 2011)

Was it close to the eBay / westlicht prices?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 4, 2011)

diser said:


> Was it close to the eBay / westlicht prices?



Nope! Pretty under the prices realized on both eBay and Westlicht.


----------



## compur (Jan 5, 2011)

Neat little cameras.  I've never used one.  The lens may be better than you
might think.  I believe Yamato also made accessory screw-on wide & tele 
converters for the Pax cameras.


----------

